
How a podcaster managed to confront his tech support scammer, in person - marak830
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/how-the-reply-all-podcast-tracked-down-a-man-behind-a-tech-support-scam/
======
subhrm
This is so creepy! I am sure there are plenty of such companies across globe
scamming no so tech savvy tech people! There should be a global crack down
against them. Also, big computer farms like Microsoft, Apple, HP, Dell, Acer
should educate their customers about such scams.

------
marak830
Part two will be here (also the audio from part one):
[http://replyall.limo/](http://replyall.limo/)

